# ACB Semifinals



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

2 vs 3
















3 vs 0


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on AMR, be like italianbblover and post the results in here. I always forget the adress of the league's site. 

By the way, Splitter started the last game for TAU. What do you have to say about that?

And the words on the street is that Scola is going to the NBA to play for the spurs. dont you think that if that happen Splitter will withdraw his name of the draft to be the starter PF for TAU next season?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

The semifinals haven't started yet!!! and the website is http://www.acb.com ...not very hard.

Splitter has been starting in the playoff games because Kornel David is out, and his replacement, Brandon Kurtz hasn't played a single minute. Tiago did well in the last game, he scored 12 points. Scola will leave probably Tau, but if Splitter keeps playing well, he could be a lottery pick this year and I doubt he'd prefer being a starter in Tau than playing in the NBA with a top-14 contract...who knows.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

FC Barcelona 72 (Bodiroga 17 pts 7 rbs Navarro 14 pts 4 asts Fuçka 10 pts 8 rbs)
Unicaja 65 (Bullock 17 pts Risacher 12 pts)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Tau Baskonia 87 (Macijauskas 27 pts Prigioni 17 pts)
Adecco Estudiantes 76 (Andrae Patterson 20 pts 10 rbs)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

FC Barcelona 82 (Bodiroga 27 pts 5 rbs 4 asts Navarro 19 pts 5 rbs)
Unicaja Malaga 73 (Bullock 14 pts Risacher 13 pts)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Tau Baskonia 74 (Andres Nocioni 15 pts 10 rbs 6 asts Luis Scola 19 pts 8 rbs)
Adecco Estudiantes 77 (Jasen 16 pts 5 rbs Iturbe 16 pts)


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Tau Baskonia 74 (Andres Nocioni 15 pts 10 rbs 6 asts Luis Scola 19 pts 8 rbs)
> Adecco Estudiantes 77 (Jasen 16 pts 5 rbs Iturbe 16 pts)


How does it happen that Tau lost in their homecourt...?

Have you seen the game? Does Macas had just one bad day today, or was just his first game the fluke? I mean I know hes great, but hes playing just after or with an injury...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> How does it happen that Tau lost in their homecourt...?
> ...


I didn't saw the game, and I don't think Macas had any injury, because he had a great game in the 1 game, it looks like he missed too much shots and couldn't stop Hernan Jasen... also Estudiantes has a tough defense.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Unicaja Malaga 74 (Bullock 13 pts Herrmann 12 pts)
FC Barcelona 75 (Navarro 14 pts De la Fuente 13 pts 7 rbs)

Adecco Estudiantes 77 (Loncar 19 pts Brewer 13 pts)
Tau Baskonia 75 (Macijauskas 27 pts Scola 16 pts 7 rbs)


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Tau won today to set up a game 5, I am too lazy to post score and stats here you can always check acb.com for the stats.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Another huge game by lithuanian "Kalashnikov"-33min.-25 points :yes:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Adecco Estudiantes 91 (F.Reyes 19 pts 6 rbs Jimenez 12 pts 9 rbs 3 asts)
Tau Baskonia 99 (Nocioni 26 pts 7 rbs Macijauskas 25 pts)

For the Brazilian guys, Splitter scored 10 pts in 15 pts with 6/7 free throws. Good game for him.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Another huge game by lithuanian "Kalashnikov"-33min.-25 points :yes:


The italian "uzi" Gianluca Basile answers with 32 points in 38 minutes with a impressive 7/9 from 3 (plus 4/7 from 2, 3/3 f.t. , 6 rebounds, 1 block, 2 assists )

:grinning: :yes:


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> The italian "uzi" Gianluca Basile answers with 32 points in 38 minutes with a impressive 7/9 from 3 (plus 4/7 from 2, 3/3 f.t. , 6 rebounds, 1 block, 2 assists )
> ...


What happened to UZI at Euroleague final four ? :grinning:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened to UZI at Euroleague final four ? :grinning:


A (very) bad evening can happen to all  :sigh:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Tau Baskonia 84 (Macijauskas 25 pts Nocioni 19 pts 8 rbs Tiago Splitter 0 pts in 17 minutes  )
Adecco Estudiantes 97 (N.Loncar 23 pts F.Reyes 21 pts 7 rbs Hernan Jasen 13 pts 15 rbs 3 asts)

Impressive game by Hernan Jasen (15 rebounds and he's a SG!!!!)... Tiago "lottery pick" Splitter should learn of him :laugh: just kidding...


----------

